# porcupine prices



## trev_temple (Jan 1, 2007)

Us young kids that go out spot lighting would like to know if anyone knows what a porcupine is worth. And Jack Rabbit prices also.

:beer:


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Us young kids that go out spot lighting would like to know if anyone knows what a porcupine is worth. And Jack Rabbit prices also.

:beer:

Wow, is this a loaded question or what? My short answer, they are not worth getting arrested for spotlighting or shooting yourself in the foot while you're drinking beer. What you guys are doing doesen't sound smart to me so at least be sure it's legal. IMO ^^
0 0
>(-)<


----------



## trev_temple (Jan 1, 2007)

it isnt illegal to spotlight small game on private land and we dont drink until we are done so dont worry about it. Porcupine arent illegal to shoot either.


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Not worried about it at all Trev, just call em the way you write em. Have fun hunting porcupine on private land with a spotlight and drinking afterwards.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I was quoted $3 acrossed the board for all porkys in the round. That was in Dickinson.

Ray


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

How the hell do you put up a porky?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

mmmmmel tttaught themmm ttaaa ddooo iittt...

lol

cya


----------

